# اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2008)

هذا أختبار يحدد مدى قربك من المنتدى أو بعدك
أتمنى من الجميع أن يصدق في الأجابة.
الموضوع عباره عن عدة أسئله من خلالها تحدد أنك قريب من المنتدى وأعضاء المنتدى او لا ...​ 



1- دخولك للمنتدى...​ 
أ- يوميا (8 )
ب- أسبوعيا 
ج- إذا طفشت ( 5)
د- نادرا ( 1)​ 

2- عدد المنتديات التي تكتب (ى) فيها
أ- منتدى واحد فقط ( 7)
ب- أقل من ثلاث منتديات بالإضافه الى هذا المنتدى ( 5)
ج- من 3 الى 6 منتديات ( 3)
د- أكثر من 6 منتديات ​ 


3- كم عضو من المنتدى تعرفه عن قريب (الماسنجر- رسائل خاصه- جوال....الخ 
أ- ولا شخص (0)
ب- لايتجاوزون 3 اشخاص ( 4)
ج- من 3 إلى 7 اشخاص(6
د- أكثر من 7 اشخاص (7)​ 


4- هل ...
أ- مواضيعك أكثر من ردودك (4)
ب- ردودك أكثر من مواضيعك ( 6)
ج- لا أهتم ( 1)
د- لست متأكد ​ 


5- ردودك على المواضيع ...
أ- أرد على كل المواضيع ( 5)
ب- أرد على كل ماإستطعت من المواضيع ( 4)
ج- أرد على المواضيع الجيده فقط ( 6)
د- ردودي على المواضيع نادره ​ 


6- لماذا إخترت (ى)هذا المنتدى
أ- أرى التقارب والمحبه بين أعضاء المنتدى (5)
ب- للإستفاده وإكتساب الخبرات وللترويح عن النفس ( 3)
ج- بسبب معرفتي لأكثر من عضو ( 5)
د- للتعارف فقط ​ 


7- هل حصلت لك (ى)مشكله مع أحد أعضاء المنتدى ....
أ- حصلت مشكله ولم تزل قائمه ( 2)
ب- حصلت مشكله وانحلت ( 4)
ج- حصلت مشكله وتعرضت للإيقاف بسببها وعدت من جديد ( 1)
د- لم تحصل مشكله ( 7) ​ 


8-إذا فتحت الإنترنت وأردت(ي) أن تدخل(ى) المنتدى ....
أ- تفتح مواقعك الإعتياديه بالإضافه إلى المنتدى ( 4)
ب- تفتح صفحة للمنتدى فقط. (5)
ج- تفتح أكثر من صفحه للمنتدى ( 7)
د- تفتح الماسنجر والمنتدى والكثير من المواقع (2 )​ 

الآن​ 


إجمع(ى) الأرقام التي بجانب أجوبتك
اذا كانت ...​ 
فوق 48...
فأنت متعلق بالمنتدى كثيرا ومن الممكن أن تأخر الكثير من أعمالك لأجله وعلاقاتك بأعضائه كثيره وهذا يدل على أنك محبوب بين أعضاء المنتدى وكثرة ردودك على مواضيع الأعضاء فإنما تدل على حبك لهم وترى الأعضاء كأنهم إخوان لك وتبتعد عن الوقوع في المشاكل معهم لكي لا تخسرهم أصدقاء لك ولكن انتبه إن حولك الكثير من الإهتمامات الأخرى .​ 



من37الى 47...
أنت تحب المنتدى متمسك به لكن لديك إهتمامات أكثر منه فتدخله لتقضي أوقات فراغك ولا يلهيك عن أشغالك الاخرى وعلاقتك معهم طيبه لكن من الممكن أن تجعلها تصل الى الأفضل , ردودك متوسطه تقريبا ودخولك للمنتدى للتسليه من الممكن أن تقع في مشكله لكنك تعرف طريقة حلها .​ 



من 27 الى 36 ...
لاتفضل المنتدى فلديك ماهوأفضل منه ولعل دخولك اليه هو السبب المهم في ذلك , لاتخجل أن تتعارف على من تريد من الأعضاء وكن صاحب المبادره في ذلك , حدد المنتدى الأحب إليك فهذا يؤثر على مشاركاتك بالمنتديات انت مهدد بخسارة الكثير من الاصدقاء هنا .​ 



اقل من 26 ...
انت لاتحب المنتدى تقريبا لاتدري ماهو ميولك بين المنتديات فكل مره تذهب الى منتدى لا تجد رغبتك فيه ليس لديك أصدقاء بالمنتدى ولعل اسلوبك هو السبب في ذلك من الممكن أن تحصل هناك مشاكل بينك وبين إحدى الأعضاء فإنتبه لذلك عليك أن تكثر من مشاركاتك وتغير أسلوبك وتحدد ميولك .​


----------



## ميرنا (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*




> فوق 48...
> فأنت متعلق بالمنتدى كثيرا ومن الممكن أن تأخر الكثير من أعمالك لأجله وعلاقاتك بأعضائه كثيره وهذا يدل على أنك محبوب بين أعضاء المنتدى وكثرة ردودك على مواضيع الأعضاء فإنما تدل على حبك لهم وترى الأعضاء كأنهم إخوان لك وتبتعد عن الوقوع في المشاكل معهم لكي لا تخسرهم أصدقاء لك ولكن انتبه إن حولك الكثير من الإهتمامات الأخرى .


 
اه دا انا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



> إقتباس:
> فوق 48...
> فأنت متعلق بالمنتدى كثيرا ومن الممكن أن تأخر الكثير من أعمالك لأجله وعلاقاتك بأعضائه كثيره وهذا يدل على أنك محبوب بين أعضاء المنتدى وكثرة ردودك على مواضيع الأعضاء فإنما تدل على حبك لهم وترى الأعضاء كأنهم إخوان لك وتبتعد عن الوقوع في المشاكل معهم لكي لا تخسرهم أصدقاء لك ولكن انتبه إن حولك الكثير من الإهتمامات الأخرى .
> اه دا انا ​


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياميرنا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## ميرنا (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*

والنعمة انا مش لمبة يا كوكو مخصوم منك 2 جنية بس ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



> والنعمة انا مش لمبة يا كوكو مخصوم منك 2 جنية بس




حراااااااااااااااااااام عليكى  2جنيه مره واحده وبس كمان 
:smi411:

هاتى الا2جنيه بقى 
:t9:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*

*



			فوق 48...
فأنت متعلق بالمنتدى كثيرا ومن الممكن أن تأخر الكثير من أعمالك لأجله وعلاقاتك بأعضائه كثيره وهذا يدل على أنك محبوب بين أعضاء المنتدى وكثرة ردودك على مواضيع الأعضاء فإنما تدل على حبك لهم وترى الأعضاء كأنهم إخوان لك وتبتعد عن الوقوع في المشاكل معهم لكي لا تخسرهم أصدقاء لك ولكن انتبه إن حولك الكثير من الإهتمامات الأخرى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وانا ده وجبت 52 بامانة 

ومتقوليش نورتى علشان انا مش عمود نور​*


----------



## meraa (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*

موضوع جميل ميرسى انا 44​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



> فوق 48...
> فأنت متعلق بالمنتدى كثيرا ومن الممكن أن تأخر الكثير من أعمالك لأجله وعلاقاتك بأعضائه كثيره وهذا يدل على أنك محبوب بين أعضاء المنتدى وكثرة ردودك على مواضيع الأعضاء فإنما تدل على حبك لهم وترى الأعضاء كأنهم إخوان لك وتبتعد عن الوقوع في المشاكل معهم لكي لا تخسرهم أصدقاء لك ولكن انتبه إن حولك الكثير من الإهتمامات الأخرى .​




انا 51 يعني انا بمووووووووووووووووووووووووووت في المنتدي وكل اعضاءه اللي اعرفهم او لا
لانه فعلا كلهم اخواتي في المسيح
وميرسي يا كوكو مان علي موضوعك الجميل دا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*




> فوق 48...
> فأنت متعلق بالمنتدى كثيرا ومن الممكن أن تأخر الكثير من أعمالك لأجله وعلاقاتك بأعضائه كثيره وهذا يدل على أنك محبوب بين أعضاء المنتدى وكثرة ردودك على مواضيع الأعضاء فإنما تدل على حبك لهم وترى الأعضاء كأنهم إخوان لك وتبتعد عن الوقوع في المشاكل معهم لكي لا تخسرهم أصدقاء لك ولكن انتبه إن حولك الكثير من الإهتمامات الأخرى .​



أنااااااااااااااااااا ده...

ماده اكيد ياااااااد يا كوكو يعنى جبت ايه من عندك هههههههههه

شكراااا ليك يا كوكو 

وبقولك ايه....

لو اى عضو طلع اقل من 26 دى قولى ونبقى نعقبه بالفصل هههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*وانا ده وجبت 52 بامانة *_​
> 
> _*ومتقوليش نورتى علشان انا مش عمود نور*_​


 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووورك ياباشا 
مانورتيش الموضوع
علشان انتى مش عمود نور :t9:
ههههههههههههههههه  ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



meraa قال:


> موضوع جميل ميرسى انا 44​


 



> النوع ده من37الى 47...
> أنت تحب المنتدى متمسك به لكن لديك إهتمامات أكثر منه فتدخله لتقضي أوقات فراغك ولا يلهيك عن أشغالك الاخرى وعلاقتك معهم طيبه لكن من الممكن أن تجعلها تصل الى الأفضل , ردودك متوسطه تقريبا ودخولك للمنتدى للتسليه من الممكن أن تقع في مشكله لكنك تعرف طريقة حلها .


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووورك ياباشا 
وبتمنى نشوفك ديما معانا فى المنتدى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا 51 يعني انا بمووووووووووووووووووووووووووت في المنتدي وكل اعضاءه اللي اعرفهم او لا
> لانه فعلا كلهم اخواتي في المسيح
> وميرسي يا كوكو مان علي موضوعك الجميل دا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك[/center]


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى  على مروووووووورك ياباشا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



marmar_maroo قال:


> أنااااااااااااااااااا ده...​
> ماده اكيد ياااااااد يا كوكو يعنى جبت ايه من عندك هههههههههه​
> شكراااا ليك يا كوكو ​
> وبقولك ايه....​
> ...


 

ما اعتقدش اننا هنلاقى حد اقل من 26 إلا نادر جدا 
بس لو لاقيت هبعتلك رساله وانتى عارفه باقى الخطوات بقى ههههههههههههههه
 مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووورك ياباشا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## sameh7610 (27 يونيو 2008)

*موضوعك جميل اووى كوكو

انا جيبت 40 بس

ربنا يباركم حياتك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*

*

kokoman قال:



مرسىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووورك ياباشا 
مانورتيش الموضوع
علشان انتى مش عمود نور :t9:
ههههههههههههههههه  ​

أنقر للتوسيع...



يعنى انت زعلان علشان ميت ورديت بالموضوع 
اه يا انا ياما يا انا :crying::crying:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوعك جميل اووى كوكو​*
> 
> *انا جيبت 40 بس*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركم حياتك*​


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك ياسامح 
ومشاركتك الجميله ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*يعنى انت زعلان علشان ميت ورديت بالموضوع *_
> 
> _*اه يا انا ياما يا انا :crying::crying:*_​


لالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا مش زعلان 
بس انتى قولتى انا مش عمود نور علشان كده ماقولتش نورتى الموضوع 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووووورك مره تانيه ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*

فوق 48...
فأنت متعلق بالمنتدى كثيرا ومن الممكن أن تأخر الكثير من أعمالك لأجله وعلاقاتك بأعضائه كثيره وهذا يدل على أنك محبوب بين أعضاء المنتدى وكثرة ردودك على مواضيع الأعضاء فإنما تدل على حبك لهم وترى الأعضاء كأنهم إخوان لك وتبتعد عن الوقوع في المشاكل معهم لكي لا تخسرهم أصدقاء لك ولكن انتبه إن حولك الكثير من الإهتمامات الأخرى .

*وااااضح انى مدمنه للمنتدى بكل اعضاءه بس الحقيقه مش ناويه اتعالج ههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا كوكو على الموووضوع الجميل ده وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



dona Nabil قال:


> فوق 48...
> فأنت متعلق بالمنتدى كثيرا ومن الممكن أن تأخر الكثير من أعمالك لأجله وعلاقاتك بأعضائه كثيره وهذا يدل على أنك محبوب بين أعضاء المنتدى وكثرة ردودك على مواضيع الأعضاء فإنما تدل على حبك لهم وترى الأعضاء كأنهم إخوان لك وتبتعد عن الوقوع في المشاكل معهم لكي لا تخسرهم أصدقاء لك ولكن انتبه إن حولك الكثير من الإهتمامات الأخرى .
> 
> *وااااضح انى مدمنه للمنتدى بكل اعضاءه بس الحقيقه مش ناويه اتعالج ههههههههههه*
> ...


هههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك الجميل يادونا 
ومشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## وليم تل (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*

شكرا كوكومان
على الاختبار الظريف
وابقى قابلنى لو قلتلك انا كام
فالغلاسة طبع مش تطبع
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك ياوليم ​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يونيو 2008)

*انا كمان طلعت فوق 48ياكوكو *
*بجد موضوع لذيذ *
*ميرسي ليك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكومان
> 
> على الاختبار الظريف
> وابقى قابلنى لو قلتلك انا كام
> ...


*يالهوي عليك يا وليم *
*الغلاسه دا طبع فعلا*
*مفيش فايده يا زعيم الغلاسه ههههههه*
​


----------



## وليم تل (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



mero_engel قال:


> *يالهوي عليك يا وليم *
> *الغلاسه دا طبع فعلا*
> *مفيش فايده يا زعيم الغلاسه ههههههه*
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اتعلمى من كوكو  بلعها وفوتها    :t30:

عمل حساب سنارتى التوماتيكى
 واحترسى ميرو من زعيم الغلاسة
الدور عليكى واعذر من بنجر على رأى
يارا   :smil8:


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*

انا جبت يا كوكو حوالى 51

اصلى بنام احلم بالمنتدى


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*

من37الى 47...
أنت تحب المنتدى متمسك به لكن لديك إهتمامات أكثر منه فتدخله لتقضي أوقات فراغك ولا يلهيك عن أشغالك الاخرى وعلاقتك معهم طيبه لكن من الممكن أن تجعلها تصل الى الأفضل , ردودك متوسطه تقريبا ودخولك للمنتدى للتسليه من الممكن أن تقع في مشكله لكنك تعرف طريقة حلها .

*انا جبت 42*
*روح ربنا يسمحك*
*كنت فاكر انى بعشق ها المنتدى وبحبة جدا *
*كسفتنى*
*بس مش مشكلة بقى *
*ربنا عارف اللى فى القلب *
*وانى مش مجرد انى بتسلى *
*بشكرك من قلبى صديقى الغالى على الموضوع التحفة دة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اتعلمى من كوكو بلعها وفوتها :t30:
> 
> عمل حساب سنارتى التوماتيكى
> ...


*يا مستر وليم يا زعيم الغلاسه *
*ميرو ما بتتهدتش:t30:*​


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



> *من37الى 47...
> أنت تحب المنتدى متمسك به لكن لديك إهتمامات أكثر منه فتدخله لتقضي أوقات فراغك ولا يلهيك عن أشغالك الاخرى وعلاقتك معهم طيبه لكن من الممكن أن تجعلها تصل الى الأفضل , ردودك متوسطه تقريبا ودخولك للمنتدى للتسليه من الممكن أن تقع في مشكله لكنك تعرف طريقة حلها .​*


*

ده انا
يعنى فى بعض الكلام صح بس موضوع التسلية ده لا 
يمكن ردودى عددها مش كبير عشن مش بحب الردود التقليدية على طول ومش بلعب وكدى فردودى عددها قليل
ميرسى كتير يا كوكو على الاختبار الجامد ده​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



mero_engel قال:


> *انا كمان طلعت فوق 48ياكوكو *
> 
> *بجد موضوع لذيذ *
> *ميرسي ليك*
> ...


 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياميرو 
ومشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اتعلمى من كوكو بلعها وفوتها :t30:
> 
> عمل حساب سنارتى التوماتيكى
> ...


 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا ماعدتهاش كده 
انا عدتها بس علشان ولاد محافظه واحده 
وبعدين مش انا  الالى اعمل حساب للسنارتك التوماتيكى (ياترى ايه هيه السنارتك دى )
ربنا ستر ومايكنوش حاجه كبيره 
امن دوله دول :t9:
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فوق 48...
> فأنت متعلق بالمنتدى كثيرا ومن الممكن أن تأخر الكثير من أعمالك لأجله وعلاقاتك بأعضائه كثيره وهذا يدل على أنك محبوب بين أعضاء المنتدى وكثرة ردودك على مواضيع الأعضاء فإنما تدل على حبك لهم وترى الأعضاء كأنهم إخوان لك وتبتعد عن الوقوع في المشاكل معهم لكي لا تخسرهم أصدقاء لك ولكن انتبه إن حولك الكثير من الإهتمامات الأخرى .​


 
_انا ده_
_هييييييييييييييييه انا كنت حاجة وخمسين والحمد لله_
_ميررررررررررررسي ياكوكو على الموضوع الجميل ده_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



mero_engel قال:


> *يا مستر وليم يا زعيم الغلاسه *
> 
> *ميرو ما بتتهدتش:t30:*​


 
ايوه كده ياميرو وريله العين الحمرا :smil8:
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



جيلان قال:


> ده انا
> يعنى فى بعض الكلام صح بس موضوع التسلية ده لا
> يمكن ردودى عددها مش كبير عشن مش بحب الردود التقليدية على طول ومش بلعب وكدى فردودى عددها قليل
> ميرسى كتير يا كوكو على الاختبار الجامد ده[/color][/center][/b][/size][/size]


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووورك يا جيلان 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _انا ده_
> 
> _هييييييييييييييييه انا كنت حاجة وخمسين والحمد لله_
> 
> _ميررررررررررررسي ياكوكو على الموضوع الجميل ده_​


مرسىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك ياباشا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



kokoman قال:


> ايوه كده ياميرو وريله العين الحمرا :smil8:
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​


*ههههههههههههه*
*متقلقش يا كوكو*
*بس شكلي ممكن استعين بيك برضه *​


----------



## وليم تل (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



kokoman قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> انا ماعدتهاش كده
> انا عدتها بس علشان ولاد محافظه واحده
> وبعدين مش انا  الالى اعمل حساب للسنارتك التوماتيكى (ياترى ايه هيه السنارتك دى )
> ...



حبيب قلبى كوكو
كدة السنارة غمزت ياباشا
وحا نتقابل فى باب شرق حا تيجى لوحدك
ولا ابعتلك التشريفة وسلملى على المترو قصدى 
ميرو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه    :act31:   :nunu0000:


----------



## وليم تل (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



mero_engel قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *متقلقش يا كوكو*
> *بس شكلي ممكن استعين بيك برضه *​







بتفكرى فى اية
ميرو
المنتدى كلة محاصر والعمر مش بعزقة يا بنتى
واكيدى حا تستعينى بكوكو اللة يكون فى عونة
واعذر من بنجر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:nunu0000:   :act31:    :boxing:


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



mero_engel قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *متقلقش يا كوكو*
> 
> *بس شكلي ممكن استعين بيك برضه *​


مافيش مشاكل ياباشا 
انا احب اخدم اووووووى فى الحاجات دى 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



وليم تل قال:


> حبيب قلبى كوكو
> كدة السنارة غمزت ياباشا
> وحا نتقابل فى باب شرق حا تيجى لوحدك
> ولا ابعتلك التشريفة وسلملى على المترو قصدى
> ...


 
مافيش مشاكل يا باشا 
مسافه السكه واكون عندك 
بس قبل ما اجى جهزلى محضر يكون تمام كده علشان ادخل على طول مش بحب استنظر كتير 
هههههههههههههههه
وبعدين المحامى موجود ويحب يخدم بردوا 
لا ياباشا انا مش باجى بتشريفه 
بأجى لوحدى :smil16:
المترو بخير والحمد لله ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



وليم تل قال:


> بتفكرى فى اية
> ميرو
> المنتدى كلة محاصر والعمر مش بعزقة يا بنتى
> واكيدى حا تستعينى بكوكو اللة يكون فى عونة
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههه
مين الالى محاصر ده 
احنا مش بنخاف 
احنا بنقلق بس :11azy:
وبعدين الجرى المجدعه كلها :crazy_pil
ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكون فى عونا كلنا ​


----------



## وليم تل (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



kokoman قال:


> مافيش مشاكل يا باشا
> مسافه السكه واكون عندك
> بس قبل ما اجى جهزلى محضر يكون تمام كده علشان ادخل على طول مش بحب استنظر كتير
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...


فهمتنى غلط حبيب قلبى كوكو
محضر اية ومحامى اية وتورطة لية حرام عليك
حا نستقبلك بالتحية من الباب مع استضافة كاملة بفندق 5 نجوم
بوفية مفتوح 48 ساعة فى اليوم مع استلام جردل وطبق يييييييييية
لخبطتنى يا رجل حا نسلمك حمام دى لوكس وسرفيس صينى راقى
دة انت حبيبى وما تنساش تسلملى على المترو قصدى ميرو
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:crazy_pil


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



وليم تل قال:


> فهمتنى غلط حبيب قلبى كوكو
> محضر اية ومحامى اية وتورطة لية حرام عليك
> حا نستقبلك بالتحية من الباب مع استضافة كاملة بفندق 5 نجوم
> بوفية مفتوح 48 ساعة فى اليوم مع استلام جردل وطبق يييييييييية
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههه
ياباشا انت هتقولى على الفندق الخمس نجوم ده 
انا عارفه كويس 
ولا سرفيس وراقى ولا حاجه من دى خالص 
اه هوه فيه سرفيس 
بس مختلف تماما عن اى سرفيس 
المحامى لما عرف الموضوع فضل الانسحاب 
والمحضر اتقفل :heat:
هههههههههههههههه​ 


> وما تنساش تسلملى على المترو قصدى ميرو


المترو (احنا ماعندناش مترو )انت نسيت ولا ايه 



> قصدى ميرو


حاضر لما تيجى هسلملك عليها ​


----------



## mero_engel (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



وليم تل قال:


> بتفكرى فى اية
> ميرو
> المنتدى كلة محاصر والعمر مش بعزقة يا بنتى
> واكيدى حا تستعينى بكوكو اللة يكون فى عونة
> ...


 
*وليم يا زعيم حزب الغلاسه*
*انا ملاحظه انك ابتديت تلعب في عداد عمرك :nunu0000:*
*واحنا مش بنخاف ولا بنتهدد :smil8:*
*عشان معانا بابا يسوع دايما بيحمينا:t30:*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



kokoman قال:


> ​
> 
> حاضر لما تيجى هسلملك عليها ​


*انا جيت *
*حد عايز يقول حاجه ؟*
*اصلي يا كوكو يا خويا *
*زي ما اكون سمعت كده حد بيقول ميرو  بس اظاهر الكيبورد عنده مش مضبوط فا طلعت منه حرف ت مش ي*
*يلا نسمحه بقي وخلاص*
​


----------



## sosana (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*

ميرسي يا كوكو موضوع حلو اووي 
انا جبت مع الاسف 34 بس


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي يا كوكو موضوع حلو اووي
> انا جبت مع الاسف 34 بس


 
معلش شويه مشاركات يخلوهم اكتر 
ويارب نشوفك ديما معانا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مرووووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



mero_engel قال:


> *انا جيت *
> *حد عايز يقول حاجه ؟*
> *اصلي يا كوكو يا خويا *
> *زي ما اكون سمعت كده حد بيقول ميرو  بس اظاهر الكيبورد عنده مش مضبوط فا طلعت منه حرف ت مش ي*
> ...



المره دى بس 
لاحسن يتعود على كده :t30:​


----------



## وليم تل (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



mero_engel قال:


> *وليم يا زعيم حزب الغلاسه*
> *انا ملاحظه انك ابتديت تلعب في عداد عمرك :nunu0000:*
> *واحنا مش بنخاف ولا بنتهدد :smil8:*
> *عشان معانا بابا يسوع دايما بيحمينا:t30:*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة عداد عمرى هو عمرى اصبح تاكسى
دة ملاكى يا قطة واللى تفكر تلعب فية
يبقى لعبت فى قنبلة موقوتة                     :act31:
والنتيجة



مترو قصدى ميرو بعد الانفجار
:heat:


----------



## وليم تل (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



kokoman قال:


> المره دى بس
> لاحسن يتعود على كده :t30:​






مساء الفل كوكو
وسلملى على المترو اللى كان فى السابق ترام

:crazy_pilb s,vn
:heat:


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة عداد عمرى هو عمرى اصبح تاكسى
> دة ملاكى يا قطة واللى تفكر تلعب فية
> يبقى لعبت فى قنبلة موقوتة :act31:
> ...


 
حرام عليك ياوليم الالى بتعمله فى الناس 
دى ضحيا من ضحايا وليم 
خلى بالكم اضربوا بالرشاش بسرعه قبل مايحدف القنبله 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



وليم تل قال:


> مساء الفل كوكو
> وسلملى على المترو اللى كان فى السابق ترام
> 
> :crazy_pil
> :heat:


 
مساء النور ياباشا 
تصدق ماكنتش اعرف الموضوع ده :a4:​


----------



## وليم تل (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



kokoman قال:


> حرام عليك ياوليم الالى بتعمله فى الناس
> دى ضحيا من ضحايا وليم
> خلى بالكم اضربوا بالرشاش بسرعه قبل مايحدف القنبله
> هههههههههههههههههه​



صح النوم كوكو
القنبلة انفجرت فى المترو
وسلملى على المترو والحق اجرى
بدل ما الرشاش يطولك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



وليم تل قال:


> صح النوم كوكو
> 
> القنبلة انفجرت فى المترو
> وسلملى على المترو والحق اجرى
> ...


 
المترو 
بس انا ماكنتش فيه 
ههههههههههههههههه
بس على فكره صوره القطه دى جامده جدا ​


----------



## mero_engel (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة عداد عمرى هو عمرى اصبح تاكسى
> دة ملاكى يا قطة واللى تفكر تلعب فية
> يبقى لعبت فى قنبلة موقوتة :act31:
> ...


 
*ليلتك اظاهر مش معديه علي خير يا وليم يا زعيم حزب الغلاسه *
*علي راي الاخت ميرنا شرير*


*بس تصدق انا مكنتش اعرف اني هبقي بالحلاوه دي بعد الحادثه:t30:*
*عقبالك لما تحلو زي *
*وعلي ايدي برضه*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



وليم تل قال:


> مساء الفل كوكو
> وسلملى على المترو اللى كان فى السابق ترام
> 
> :crazy_pilb S,vn
> :heat:


 
*ايه الحكايه يا وليم شكلك نفسك تركب المترو لكن مش قادر عليه اكيد*
*لانك بتخاف منه*
*فا شي طبيعي يكون اخرك كلام عليه*
*لكن متقدرتش تروح ناحيته *
*وسلملي علي الرشاش*​


----------



## max mike (29 يونيو 2008)

أنا بكل أمانة جبت 41


----------



## R0O0O0KY (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*

*خمســــــينـــــ

شكرا يا كوكو على الموضوع المميز​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



مايكل مايك قال:


> أنا بكل أمانة جبت 41


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك يامايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *خمســــــينـــــ​*
> 
> 
> *شكرا يا كوكو على الموضوع المميز*​


مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك ياروكى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## وليم تل (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



mero_engel قال:


> *ليلتك اظاهر مش معديه علي خير يا وليم يا زعيم حزب الغلاسه *
> *علي راي الاخت ميرنا شرير*
> 
> 
> ...



ليلتى ميرو مش معدية دى عبارة يا قطة   :t30:




من الرشاش الى مترو
احترسى الرشاش فية سم قاتل
وبلاش تدخلى ميرنا الطيوبة لانها مأموصة وزعلانة منى 
عشان غلست عليها كتير رغم انى بعزها زى اختى الصغنونة
وحا اجيب لها شكاليتة اصالحها بيها هو انا لية بركة الا هى
وبطلى تهدى النفوس بدل ما تشيط................... :smil8:


----------



## mero_engel (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



وليم تل قال:


> ليلتى ميرو مش معدية دى عبارة يا قطة :t30:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*تحفه يا وليم الصوره دي *
*عجبتني مووووووووت *
*لالا متقلقش ميرنا طيوبه ومش بتزعل صدقني *
*بس مدام فيها شكاليته ابقي افتكرني معاها بقي*
*ولو انا مهدتش النفوس مبقاش ميرو:t30: *​


----------



## وليم تل (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*






لية كدة ميرو وميرنا
هو يعنى لازم اجيب مع الشكاليتا بافتات
دة كلام يا بنات هههههههههههههههههه
بابا وماما وكمان عمو وليم
زعلانين منكن خالص مالص​


----------



## mero_engel (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



وليم تل قال:


> لية كدة ميرو وميرنا
> هو يعنى لازم اجيب مع الشكاليتا بافتات
> دة كلام يا بنات هههههههههههههههههه
> بابا وماما وكمان عمو وليم
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*ما انت اللي غلطان يا وليم *
*حد قالك تجيب شيكولاته تويكس *
*هي نوعيه وحشه من اللي بيبقع في الهدوم:t30:*
​


----------



## max mike (2 يوليو 2008)

يااااااااااااااه مشكلة انها بتبقع فى الهدوم

يالا مش مشكلة ابقوا اغسلوا بــــــ تايد
عشان مع تايد فى الغسيل مفيش مستحيل


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*



مايكل مايك قال:


> يااااااااااااااه مشكلة انها بتبقع فى الهدوم
> 
> يالا مش مشكلة ابقوا اغسلوا بــــــ تايد
> عشان مع تايد فى الغسيل مفيش مستحيل


 
ههههههههههههههه
مع تايد مافيش مستحيل ​


----------



## *malk (11 يوليو 2008)

*من37الى 47...
أنت تحب المنتدى متمسك به لكن لديك إهتمامات أكثر منه فتدخله لتقضي أوقات فراغك ولا يلهيك عن أشغالك الاخرى وعلاقتك معهم طيبه لكن من الممكن أن تجعلها تصل الى الأفضل , ردودك متوسطه تقريبا ودخولك للمنتدى للتسليه من الممكن أن تقع في مشكله لكنك تعرف طريقة حلها *
*دا انااااااااااااااااااا *


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك ياكي كى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## nnnnnh (15 يوليو 2008)

انا 32 بس لاني جديدة


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اختبار مهم للاعضاء والمشرفين*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك  ياباشا 
وبنتمنى نشوفك ديما 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------

